# Bentley Arnage polished and coated.



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello all!

I would like to introduce my work.

The premium class red car. )

pics before:
paint was polished before, had some holograms and little scratches:
















pics after:
worked with rotor polisher Makita 9227, Sonax pads, Menzerna and Sonax compounds. Finished with bigfoot 15 and sonax perfect finish with white pad.
Paint(clearcoat) on Arnage - not difficult in polish. Coated with nanoceramic coating.







































Thanks for watching.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great finish on a great car


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cracking work :thumb:

Very nice


----------



## arcing (Jan 14, 2016)

Those mats are amazing!


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

arcing said:


> Those mats are amazing!


Yes. they are just wonderful... )


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

beautiful finish on a stunning car
Daz


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning job mate on a stunning car. Great colour .


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

That colour is stunnig, great work !


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Amazing work

What a fantastic colour!!


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! It very important for me. Thanks.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Built in my home town, don't see many with that much gloss, even in the showroom. Excellent work.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks.


----------

